# Jerky from walmart?



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

It's too cold to smoke anything, but I did see they had all the hunting items on clearance at walmart (while looking for ammo) and that included the jerky seasonings. Are any of these worth trying? I rarely try these kind of things, so i'm curious. Anyone have experience with this?

Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never used it, but my son did and he went back to Sportsmen Warehouse for what he uses. He has perty much settled in on that brand. I'll get the particulars and let you know.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I have tried it. Its not bad. I have had several people say it was really good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Here's what my son uses.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...-and-Sausage-Making/prod99990134138/cat101742


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

We use the brand Sportsman's carries, because they always have it in stock. You know how it is finding stuff at Walmart...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have used the WalMart stuff. Not bad at all.


----------

